# Robin Hoods?



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey send in your pictures of your robin hoods if you have any.
still havent got one


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I got 3 true ones, and some that should have been. When i find the camera I'll get some up


----------



## hoytmania (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is my first and only.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

hoytmania said:


> here is my first and only.


perfect!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ive sure screwed up a lot of nocks but no true robinhoods
dads got a couple with aluminums that make perfect coils


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I've got 3, no pics though.

Two with Gold Tip Expedition Hunters(proof that cheap arrows are accurate) both on the same night.

And one with Carbon Express Maxima Hunters.

All three at 20 yards.

I now shoot spots for close range.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ive broken nocks at NASP practice.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

*First*

and last....too expensive. Didn't really think you could shaft an arrow with bushing but it was cool


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

outdoorsman193 said:


> and last....too expensive. Didn't really think you could shaft an arrow with bushing but it was cool


I got one of those too, didn't stick though


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven't got one yet, I have scraped arrows, peeled fletchings, busted nocks, but not any robinhoods yet.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

only like 6 or 7.
have to say was at a 3-d the arrow went all the way into some other guys arrow fletchings and all. and that guy was pissed. ill start taking pics for u guys of my next one.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I almost tubed a FMJ with the maxxis last night


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

i have 5 of them theyre all hangin out on the wall in my dads garage and all done in the last year with my 38 and alpha ill get a pic tomorow


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

broke another nock last night


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I only have one robin hood (I don't know that I have any pics, though). We were shooting 3Ds in JOAD and I hit my buddy's arrow. He was kind of ticked... When it got to the point that I was going to robin hood, I started shooting at the Vegas Face to prevent that.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have got 2 and didn't wish I had. There goes 60 bucks. too expensive.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i have acouple from 60 and 70m and if you wana talk expensive.. i didnt think for a second that i was leavin the one in the back in there. actually i think the arrow in the back was the same arrow all 3 times. but shooting X-10s a robbin hood is not a good thing.
Now busted nocks is something im pretty used too, shooting 300 arrows a day, im bound to do atleast 2 nocks a day...
indoor nationals last year, i had a robbin hood and i now shoot 3spots indoors. i might be one of like 4 recurvers that shoot a threespot but o well haha.
When im shooting indoors i shoot my fat arrows and then my outdoor bow with the skinny arrows to make sure i can still use it as a backup if needed, i had one where i had an X-10 go all the way inside my 2014s it was pretty wicked

Chris


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

I have 6 on the wall. My favorite was one I got at JOAD nationals in 2008 from 30....lots of witnesses!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've gotten maybe five or six. Don't have any picture because with the self-nocked wooden arrows and blunts, it looked like I had just made a crude crossbow bolt (ie the nock was demolished). Really boring. Since switching to aluminum and carbon, I've made a conscious effort to NOT destroy my arrows this way.


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*...*

I would be embarrased if i got a robinhood. once i got good enough i quit shooting at the same spot. i have never gotten one and i dont really want to. With my 2712s and my 2613s im sure it wouldnt take more than five arrows to do it.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

samhighnam said:


> I would be embarrased if i got a robinhood. once i got good enough i quit shooting at the same spot. i have never gotten one and i dont really want to. With my 2712s and my 2613s im sure it wouldnt take more than five arrows to do it.


Embarrased....whatever! I have never gotten one with my indoor target arrows either. A couple shooting outdoors where you have to shoot 5 arrows at the same spot. The rest with my hunting arrows in a 3d deer or bag.


----------



## monster27 (Dec 5, 2009)

just got my first robinhood today. i shot my CE maxima into my whitetail extreme. yippppppppppy.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

samhighnam said:


> I would be embarrased if i got a robinhood. once i got good enough i quit shooting at the same spot. i have never gotten one and i dont really want to. With my 2712s and my 2613s im sure it wouldnt take more than five arrows to do it.


:set1_chores030::violin:


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

I shot one and ran up pulled them apart right away. 
I should of got a picture.
:darkbeer:


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Ok*

Alright i did shoot one just to make a point. I took two wal mart arrows that someone gave me and stuck one in the the center of the x on a vegas face. Then sighted in with the new arrow and started shooting at it. I hit the arrow nine times in a row. Tearing off fletchings and busting the nock. on the tenth arrow i got it. from twenty yards out of my 09 proelite. if i take that into account i would have hundreds of robinhoods if i shot at the same spot. not hard at all. Just stupid and a waste of money. Hope i end up saving someone a few arrows


----------



## Alexb7109 (Nov 20, 2009)

i have had two. but the first one i pulled apart(blind stupidity and i didnt want to lose an arrow) but ill have to get a picture of the second one up.


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

i cant count how many i have had. The last 2 that I remember were both on the 30yd practice bail at Nelsonville. The first one was warming up on Sunday shooting peer group. The other was last year on Friday warming up. Everyone thought it was real cool. I on the other hand was less than amused. Expensive day lol.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

In a month of shooting I have got 1 robin 1 ruined fletching and 4 broken knocks all with gt expedition hunters and a diamond razor edge


----------



## holtzer1 (Jan 9, 2008)

samhighnam said:


> Alright i did shoot one just to make a point. I took two wal mart arrows that someone gave me and stuck one in the the center of the x on a vegas face. Then sighted in with the new arrow and started shooting at it. I hit the arrow nine times in a row. Tearing off fletchings and busting the nock. on the tenth arrow i got it. from twenty yards out of my 09 proelite. if i take that into account i would have hundreds of robinhoods if i shot at the same spot. not hard at all. Just stupid and a waste of money. Hope i end up saving someone a few arrows



i can feel your pure awesomeness just readin that post:77:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

holtzer1 said:


> i can feel your pure awesomeness just readin that post:77:


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Broke one yesterday. May not have been a $1m shot but it was a $7 shot.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

samhighnam said:


> Alright i did shoot one just to make a point. I took two wal mart arrows that someone gave me and stuck one in the the center of the x on a vegas face. Then sighted in with the new arrow and started shooting at it. I hit the arrow nine times in a row. Tearing off fletchings and busting the nock. on the tenth arrow i got it. from twenty yards out of my 09 proelite. if i take that into account i would have hundreds of robinhoods if i shot at the same spot. not hard at all. Just stupid and a waste of money. Hope i end up saving someone a few arrows


Is it windy up on your high horse? 

If it was so stupid, then why did you do it... and why did it take you ten tries? Right. Now go try that with a selfbow. It's one thing to make a statement about trying not to get them, or wasting money- I get that- but it's rude to speak so arrogantly to everyone else.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

samhighnam said:


> Alright i did shoot one just to make a point. I took two wal mart arrows that someone gave me and stuck one in the the center of the x on a vegas face. Then sighted in with the new arrow and started shooting at it. I hit the arrow nine times in a row. Tearing off fletchings and busting the nock. on the tenth arrow i got it. from twenty yards out of my 09 proelite. if i take that into account i would have hundreds of robinhoods if i shot at the same spot. not hard at all. Just stupid and a waste of money. Hope i end up saving someone a few arrows


It doesn't count if you put an arrow into the center of a target and shoot at it. You need to SHOOT two arrows and get the second one into the first one, not put it into the target and try to robinhood it on purpose. Also any decent shooter with a compound should be hitting vanes at twenty yards, so your "test" proves nothing.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

kegan said:


> Is it windy up on your high horse?
> 
> If it was so stupid, then why did you do it... and why did it take you ten tries? Right. Now go try that with a selfbow. It's one thing to make a statement about trying not to get them, or wasting money- I get that- but it's rude to speak so arrogantly to everyone else.


+1:thumbs_up


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Like i said all robin hoods are is costly.


----------



## acapt.truck2 (Aug 27, 2004)

*robin hood*

I have shot several over the years and a few with a recurve in the 60's, but not I did not want to do this one -- it ruined two arrows ( oh well )


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont like to stack arrows up...I have 2 robinhoods tho, and hopefully no more cause that really throwas away a lot of $..lol


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Is it me or is everyone doing this with Goldtip Expidition Hunters? ive seen like 5 people including myself.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> Is it windy up on your high horse?
> 
> If it was so stupid, then why did you do it... and why did it take you ten tries? Right. Now go try that with a selfbow. It's one thing to make a statement about trying not to get them, or wasting money- I get that- but it's rude to speak so arrogantly to everyone else.


Took the words out of my mouth...


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

corpralbarn said:


> Is it me or is everyone doing this with Goldtip Expidition Hunters? ive seen like 5 people including myself.


Mainly caus they are the Cheapest Goldtip you can buy.....and still good arrows.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

acapt.truck2 said:


> I have shot several over the years and a few with a recurve in the 60's, but not I did not want to do this one -- it ruined two arrows ( oh well )


loks like you just pushed em together:zip:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

kegan said:


> Is it windy up on your high horse?
> 
> If it was so stupid, then why did you do it... and why did it take you ten tries? Right. Now go try that with a selfbow. It's one thing to make a statement about trying not to get them, or wasting money- I get that- but it's rude to speak so arrogantly to everyone else.


:lol3::set1_applaud::set1_signs009::rofl:
lets see the pics sam


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

finally got the pic heres my robin hoods all done within the past year. they are up on the wall out in the garage...


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

holtzer1 said:


> i can feel your pure awesomeness just readin that post:77:



here's to you guys
:set1_draught2:


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Ha my bad boys*

Didnt mean to step on any toes or sound arrogant. And what i meant by making a point actually was that we were having a discussion about Mythbusters at my local shop. When i said that i cant beleive they couldnt prove that it was possible to robinhood an arrow cuz i bet i could get one in five shots. So our bow guy gave me two matching arrows to destroy and said have at it i wanna c if you can do it. So i went back to the range and sighted in with the arrow. I was shooing a large black ring in my scope so it was extremely hard to aim at the arrow i just shot into the target so i stuck it in the x and was on my 3rd arrow. By number five i didnt have it but it only took me five more after that. Didnt mean to sound cocky or anything boys:darkbeer: just thought id tell yall about my first one ha. I never would try it with any of my target arrows. I cant afford to break any arrows at all.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sam- Mythbusters is full of crap. It's a television program... you should know what to expect at that point:lol:!

But your posts were very arrogant. It's clear that most of us don't _like_ ruining our good arrows. But of course it's possible. I shoot home made longbows- no sight, nothing- and bust nocks and ruin feathers and arrows just as well (ruined three nocks just last night for example). A compound should of course be easier than that!

I'm just glad you're trying to make amends. Alot better than alot of folks that just keep arguing for no reason!


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*I guess i didnt realize...*

how arrogant they were ha. Just trying to get my point across that most good shooters( not saying i am) think that getting a robinhood is a bad thing. Or maybe i shouldnt say bad thing but they dont want to get one and not just because of the price of the arrow.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

i want one bad 
i think i can do it at 20
but iam down to 2 arrows as it is
trying to get money for more arrows


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

I have 2 real ones and lots of broken nocks.


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

Shot this one within 24 hours of picking up the new Maxxis.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

samhighnam said:


> not just because of the price of the arrow.


No worries. We're all good. BUt why is it bad, if not for the cost? It's kinda the definition of consistency...


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

kegan said:


> No worries. We're all good. BUt why is it bad, if not for the cost? It's kinda the definition of consistency...


exactly 
one would be cool but after that i think you have proved your point 
i dont have a ton of money for arrows so i have to conserve


----------



## SimanFF/EMT (Jun 1, 2007)

I saw my cousin do it with a crossbow once.

Ive broke alot of nocks, but never a robin hood (thank god)


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> Sam- Mythbusters is full of crap. It's a television program... you should know what to expect at that point:lol:!
> 
> But your posts were very arrogant. It's clear that most of us don't _like_ ruining our good arrows. But of course it's possible. I shoot home made longbows- no sight, nothing- and bust nocks and ruin feathers and arrows just as well (ruined three nocks just last night for example). A compound should of course be easier than that!
> 
> I'm just glad you're trying to make amends. Alot better than alot of folks that just keep arguing for no reason!


Yes those darn arguing people!!!


----------



## FULLER (Jul 16, 2009)

My buddy Mitch has 10 Robinhoods


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

FULLER said:


> My buddy Mitch has 10 Robinhoods


ok maby iam just stupid but how did that miller light cap end up stuck in the nock


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!! Aluminum Arrow with a GenesisThanks to Wicked 1 Strings!


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

heres my 2 robin hoods so far.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Here is my 60yard one about a year and a half ago. I have gotten around 40-50 or so by now. 80 yards is my farthest to date!

Jake


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

*robin hoods*

i have shot 2 at 20 yards but only have pictures on my phone both were with an x force and gold tip expedition hunters thank god it wasn't my good arrows


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

I dont have any pics but ive done 15 or 16 solid robin hoods. i never learn my leason.


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

*5 or 6*

turning them into stab pics when i'm done


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

I shot my first one today from about 25 yards.


----------



## thor94 (Jan 20, 2009)

i got three, dont feel like posting em up, maybe later.....1st was at 30 yard, 2nd was at 15, last was also at 15


----------



## thor94 (Jan 20, 2009)

first times fun, but after a while your like........awww crap there goes 15 bucks...


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah you do feel like you're wasting a lot of money


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

i've had 4 robin hoods.. the first one is cool and the rest are just frustrating. this one was shot with my little diamond edge. haha within the first 50 shots of owning my Reezen i hooded one too. others were just random here and there.


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

bowboy0 said:


> Here is my 60yard one about a year and a half ago. I have gotten around 40-50 or so by now. 80 yards is my farthest to date!
> 
> Jake


if all is true, you are my hero


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Almost tubed an ACC, but it didn't stick


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

so i just ajusted my sight put it further away from my bow and went outside to sight it in1st shot dead on hot dog i go to shoot my 2nd arrrow and i only have 4 robinhood **** now i only have 2 arrows:sad:


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I have had three robin hoods so far.


----------



## TPA81206 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have had 2 one at 30 and this one at 20 while resighting in.


----------



## brado16 (Mar 3, 2010)

*First Robin Hood*

Got my first Robin Hood the other day! Was sighting in a new sight and got it on the tenth shot or so. It was from only 20 yards but I was also using a thumb release I just bought off AT and I have never shot a thumb style release before... Im sold on thumb trigger releases now so think ill put my wrist strap up for sale... :shade:


----------



## D. Hayden (Mar 9, 2009)

*Robin Hoods*

Here's my six, my farthest was 94 yards.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I have had 3 so far.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i'll try and get some pics. got 11 in my room, not all were truely in the center though. now i use pic nocks so i don't need to spend the $$ anymore...arrows are expensive!!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

D. Hayden said:


> Here's my six, my farthest was 94 yards.


94yards :mg:
if thats true now i feel like a bad shooter unless it was just pure luck


----------



## SIGSAUERP229 (May 1, 2010)

These are both from today. First one was from 20 yards with my compound and the 2nd one was pure luck from 15 yards with a Bear Grizzly recurve that I just got last week. I'm thinking I should play the lotto as what are the chances of two perfect Robin Hoods in one day.


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

ok i don't understand why people try to shoot there arrow there way to expensive to do that, but i do understand shooting someone else's lol jk thats a hella dick move lol


----------



## SIGSAUERP229 (May 1, 2010)

chaseingmuleys said:


> ok i don't understand why people try to shoot there arrow there way to expensive to do that, but i do understand shooting someone else's lol jk thats a hella dick move lol


Honestly I wasn't trying to do this and I normally aim at different spots. Although I will keep both these arrows as trophy's, I don't care for the fact that I have to replace them. The first one I did with my compound doing a test. I'm considering buying a sight with all size pins being .10 in size. Being that my upper pins on my current sight are .29 and .19, I was testing my 50yard pin which is .10 at 20 yards. I was aiming at the bottom dot which is why I hit so high. Needless to say I've decided to go with a sight with all .10 pins as I can pin point the area I'm aiming at better.

The 2nd one with my recurve was just a total fluke and an expensive one at $10.00 feathered carbon arrows. Oh well it's still cool and now that I've done it hopefully I won't do it again.


----------



## jde21 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Robin Hood*

I'm sorry I don't have pictures but funny story I was using an old bow of mine and the clubs old crappy arrows but I managed to. My brother says it's luck but I don't know not me! Haha!!!

Get the pics ASAP!


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

*robin hoods*

I have got 5 so far.


----------

